# Mundogas Atlantic



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi!
I am looking for info about the tanker Mundogas Atlantic.
My father sailed on it, and it would be very interesting to find out what happend to this ship...


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

_*Stud Baker*_, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community and a first posting - Enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your postings in due course. (Thumb) - We do not seem to have a picture of her on the Site as yet, but maybe some of our Members will be able to comment. in the meantime I see she appears* here*


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew.
There are some details on Miramar -
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/91598
Have an enjoyable voyage.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Depends on if it was the Norwegian built one or not.


----------



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Welcome to the crew.
> There are some details on Miramar -
> http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/91598
> Have an enjoyable voyage.



Yes. This is the ship I am looking for. 
I have also managed to find som pics of her from her "glorydays":


----------



## bourke646 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi I did Ship to Ship with the Norwegian built former Mundogas Atlantic near Guayaquil Ecuador in 2000. I can't for the life of me remember her new name, but remember she was operating around Argentina.
I worked on Mundogas ships until finally the company ran out of luck and ships in 2001.
Nick


----------



## bourke646 (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking at this website:

http://www.stp-norway.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14443&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Perhaps I did sts with the Cronos... Mundogas Pacific. However there are a few mistakes on that website about other Mundogas vessels as Mundogas America / OGC America and Mundogas Energy / OGC Energy were not broken up until early 2002 as I was working on these vessels until the end....
Interesting historys though!


----------

